
Is Radiation Necessary for Life? - rms
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jamesconca/2015/09/23/is-radiation-necessary-for-life/
======
spacecowboy_lon
Well I seem to recall that in photosynthesis radiation plays a key role :-)

~~~
rwj
You are confusing ionizing and non-ionizing radiation...

~~~
smegger001

       Well the article title and the HN headline did not specify that.
       In fact after a quick reread the whole article never said what type of radiation.
       What are they talking about? Alpha radiation, Probably not it is mostly harmless unless you eat a radiation source or it gets stuck in your lungs. Betaray imitations? Maybe gamma radiation but wouldn't want to mess with that. UV is ionizing but most people don't think of it.

~~~
spacecowboy_lon
Unless ingested in the case of alpha

------
amelius
So any ideas about the cause of this phenomenon?

~~~
johnm1019
Although I can't directly answer your question, I will suggest a similar
phenomenon in humans. Many human cells contain functional units which work to
repair broken DNA/RNA [0]. Furthermore, these repair mechanisms are
enhanced/stimulated by increased levels of background radiation [1]. Thus, if
human cells contain DNA repair mechanisms which are stimulated by DNA damage
(from radiation or any other source), and we live in a constant background of
damage inducing radiation, then we constantly have DNA repair mechanisms
working in our cells. If we remove a source of DNA damage, then it is not
unreasonable to guess that a lower number of DNA repair mechanisms are present
in cells. In something as complex as the human body, I would guess
(baselessly), this probably has secondary effects which could include
growth/cell reproduction/health.

[0] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNA_repair](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNA_repair)
[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNA_repair#Global_response_to_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNA_repair#Global_response_to_DNA_damage)

------
rms
[http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.3109/09553002.2015.10...](http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.3109/09553002.2015.1062571)

------
madaxe_again
Not quite what the article is about, but I just re-read _Robots and empire_ by
Asimov and the idea that natural radiation in the crust from the theia impact
(churn heavy elements out of core) is a cause of the degree of biodiversity on
earth is core to the story.

